# BFP! ..but, idk LMP.



## wifeybby

hello ladies! many of you will recognize me after i was on here for years TTC #1 with PCOS. Our girl is 18 months now!

... and today I got a BFP. I knew i was due for a period and thought it would happen a couple times and it didn’t; so randomly took a test midday today just to see. and there it was, test line came up immediately as urine touched the stick! so i have no clue how far along i am, with pcos i have long irregular cycles and i wasn’t keeping track. my guess is early/mid october?

haven’t even told DH yet, waiting until he comes home from work!

i booked an apt with ob/gym; they’ll see me Dec. 15th.

any thoughts, similar experiences or words of advice? i’ll continue to post tests for a few days to see if were progressing or staying the same. ignore the milk spot on the counter, i was just so in shock i took a pic asap! lol


----------



## elencor

Congratulations! =D&gt;
But I don't see any picture


----------



## sallyhansen76

Congradulations!
BUt dont see the picture either


----------



## wifeybby

thanks girls!

edited to add the photo! again lol idk why it didn’t take before.


----------



## EMSwife1124

Ahhhh!! wifey! That’s an amazing BFP. No words of advice for you. Hopefully they’ll do a scan when you go in to check how far along you are now. 

also, hard to believe E is 18 months old!


----------



## kittiecat

Oh wow strong bfp! Congratulations!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## wifeybby

here is today’s - i’m done testing! just going to wait for my appointment and see what they say. that’s all i can do, right?!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!!


----------



## kittiecat

Yep that looks super strong!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow! That is definately a strong BFP!


----------



## Rags

Congratulations, delighted for you, bet your dh was blown away.


----------



## CC94

Beautiful lines , congrats!!!! <3


----------

